# Any downside to a Compak E8 for home?



## Domrh1 (Dec 9, 2016)

Am looking at a Compak E8 to use alongside a Synchronika & a mochamaster at home. Will be grinding 700-900g beans a week between both coffee machines.

is there a better grinder at the same sort of price point? Would be willing to increase the budget if there was something better suited.

Researched the Ceado E37s but there seems to be little in it between the two machines.

thanks for the advice


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

I am not sure how easy or even possible it will be to adjust the E8 to grind for the MochaMaster, its primarily an espresso grinder (and a good one). There are very few grinders that can easily go back and forth between two grind levels like that, and they are generally quite expensive (EK43 / R120 HG-1 etc). An E8 and Wilfa Svart would be cheaper though, should budget not stretch that high (and space permit).

Maybe people who use the E8 can chime in...


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I think it would be a terrible grinder for that sort of usage, it's a pain to change between grind setttings, retention may well be an issue, especially with changing grind settings from one to the other, It's very large with that huge foot on the bottom. The burr chamber is not the easiest thing to get to and clean.

With the sort of usage you are going to give it, do you really need a grinder like that?

The Ceado although a good grinder would be a real PITA to go between the two grind settings (in fact it wouldn't be a practical proposition to try).

I use a little Niche Zero at home and have a couple of machines on the bench, one needs significantly different grind settings to the other and I am always changing between the two.....it's much cheaper, smaller, more practical and will easily cope with the usage you wish to give it. grind quality is excellent too, definitely as good (or better) than the E37S....so you wouldn't be disappointed with it. I put my own Ceado E92 in storage and no longer use it in favour of the Niche.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Still enjoying my e8 , has a few niggles but what it produces in the cup it does well .

didnt think the niche was available just yet , .......?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

^ It's not but you can't switch between grinds with the E8 but you can with a Monolith,haha


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Thecatlinux said:


> didnt think the niche was available just yet , .......?


Well;...true, it's not, but he only has to wait until the 2nd batches are being delivered....not too long. Or as Jony said, always his Monolith if the person cannot wait and wants to dress to impress.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Jony said:


> ^ It's not but you can't switch between grinds with the E8 but you can with a Monolith,haha


Yeah you need to lower the price though


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Yeah you need to lower the price though


Ouch!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Love my E8 but I definitely wouldn't want to be switching between grinds. Stick with espresso for E8 and grab a cheap sage maybe for other methods.


----------

